# Does this qualify for an Eviction Notice?



## Ricci (Feb 6, 2009)

These what has 

*happened*
and more since I gotten the place right next to me 2 place in one duplex for my niece

I know I helped Sabrina got this place but I had no idea We were going to go thro hell having her as our neighbor

1. Paul sold weed had about 5-7 friends coming all the time to pick it up

2. Has his old crack head friends over all the time

he used to be a crack dealer whole life I know he stopped for now but still invited his crack buddies to visit

3. Loud music all night a most nights

4. Slamming doors constantly especially when they fight and even when they donâ€™t fight I have asked them numerous times to take it easy on the doors

5. Lets their friends sit on the washer and dryer and it makes a popping sound because the washer lid is caving in as they sit on it. Again Iv asked their friends and Sabrina to get them to stay off it ands she argues with me saying whatâ€™s the big deal ( we donâ€™t need a broken washer lid do we??) so she wont keep her friends off the washer &amp; they donâ€™t listen to me

6. Sabrina and Paul screaming and yelling I would come over and see whatâ€™s going on and Id see broken ashtrays, ornaments on the floor she has been throwing things at the walls in anger she admitted to me This has happened more then 3 occasions

7. The cops have been called for their Fighting &amp; Partying 5 times since sheâ€™s been here

8. She got her mom to try to beat me up ,Her mom is an alcoholic and was drunk

Dave had to stop her cuz she tried to walk in to fight me because she was mad at me because Sabrina told her some untrue stuff

I had to call the cops for that

9.Taking over the deck, partying on the deck, using the gates numerous times a night, carelessly, causing massive noise and my windows would shake keeping my son Chris up .. he goes to school ,leaving their doors open so we can hear the loud music that actually rattles our bedroom window

10. Paul kicked my door and left a huge chunk of glass right behind my door so when I opened it we almost broke the glass outside our door

because I gave him shit for sitting on Daveâ€™s work clothes on a chair in the laundry room because that is disrespectful .. And I was calm about it

11. On 3 occasions they partied in the laundry room with other people with a cd player in the laundry room full blast till 2 - 3 am

12. Sabrina did mushroom when her son was 2 weeks old she ended up having a bad trip so I had ended up baby sitting her son..

Cops were at the house that night

14. 4 weeks ago Dave and I used food coloring to dye the cool icicles in front of our windows took us an hour to make it all pretty

Paul friend Luke who is also the one that likes to pop the washing machine and kick it deliberately, knocked off all the icicles after I asked him nicely not to touch them while Paul was standing there . He never bothered to try to stop Luke

15. Paul yelling obscenities to my sons thro the glass sliding door of my sons room

as they were minding their own business playing play station, Paul was mad at in general because Sabrina tried to kick him out

16, Paul trashed Sabrina house while she was out shopping for a crib with her dad because he got kicked out, my son Dorian helped cleaned the place the next day

This is the note I emailed him and he is a property manager too

The landlord might not give her one we will find out tomorrow


----------



## bella1342 (Feb 6, 2009)

There is no question that she should be evicted imo. Some landlords have trouble renting, so they'll keep anything when they have it. It's sad. Sorry you have to deal with that.


----------



## Ricci (Feb 6, 2009)

"sighs" thanks Bella lol


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 6, 2009)

Whaaaaat?!?!! Thats CRAZY!


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 6, 2009)

Im really sorry Ricci but i think your niece needs major help. I know you have been trying to help her but I dont think you should put yourself and your family in harms way to help her anymore. Idk I have been reading about your niece for so long that its crazy.


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh my, even if the list was cut in half it would qualify for an eviction notice. I do wish you the best and I'm really sorry you constantly have to deal with neighbors like that, and even worse that there's family involved. I know you try to help your neice out all the time but this is now affecting your household as well.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 6, 2009)

I agree with Adrienne... Just 1/2 of the things you mentioned qualify... It's hard to bring the axe down on family, but you may be doing them a favor. Hopefully it works out that way and some maturity is learned. I could only imagine your blood pressure...

Good luck.


----------



## Ozee (Feb 6, 2009)

I read that and become concerned about the young baby and your children. Why should they be around that extreme behaviour. Im sorry you have to be around it aswell. I hope things get sorted out quickly for you hun.


----------



## Anthea (Feb 6, 2009)

I agree with everyone above, you shouldn't have to put up with that. Its just not fair on you.


----------



## DasSavva (Feb 6, 2009)

I would hope so. That behaviour is unacceptable. They need to live in the middle of nowhere or something.


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 7, 2009)

Who cares about an eviction - why hasn't anyone called Children's Aid?

Even if they move or get evicted - who the heck is going to protect the child?????

When people do drugs and then assume responsibility for a child - that is child abuse - plain and simple.

If there are any questions about what I have said - call Children's Aid and ask what constitutes abuse.

This girl is old enough to look after herself - she is doing a piss poor job of parenting.

Until Children's Aid intervenes, that poor child will never be taken care of appropriately - and will always be subject to abuse.


----------



## Ricci (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:
Who cares about an eviction Gee thanks

Quote:
why hasn't anyone called Children's Aid Well thats easy , If I report her and her baby's dad my family will be in danger .. her baby's dad knows a lot of people with guns ect
and if I report them they will know its be for sure that reported them

understand now?

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Who cares about an eviction - why hasn't anyone called Children's Aid?Even if they move or get evicted - who the heck is going to protect the child?????

When people do drugs and then assume responsibility for a child - that is child abuse - plain and simple.

If there are any questions about what I have said - call Children's Aid and ask what constitutes abuse.

This girl is old enough to look after herself - she is doing a piss poor job of parenting.

Until Children's Aid intervenes, that poor child will never be taken care of appropriately - and will always be subject to abuse.


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 7, 2009)

Sorry Ricci but I don't understand.

You know full well that that baby is being raised by two idiots that are drug users.

When a child is raised by someone that is doing illegal drugs - that child is being abused - plain and simple.

As I stated before - contact the Children's Aid and ask them.

I can't believed that you turn your back on a child - because you think that you might be intimidated by the child's father.

I know a lot of people that have guns - they are the police.

I realize that you know you may a huge mistake getting a stable place to live for your niece and her child.

And now you know that it was a huge mistake.

But my feelings are for an innocent child being raised in a home by two idiots that abuse drugs - and each other.

Eventually, the idiots will be evicted and find another home to destroy - you know that.

But you have the ability to have that innocent child removed and placed into a safe foster care home.

Not only will this save the poor babe's life - but it will force the mom and dad to undergo rehab and parenting classes.

And it may be the catalyst to getting the idiots evicted - which is what you want - isn't it?


----------



## Ricci (Feb 8, 2009)

Good try for trying to making me look bad, One mushroom trip does not mean they are doing drugs everyday which I know they are not , reporting that incident will not entice them to take the child away because that baby is healthy gaining wiegt fast and they live in a spotless clean house it will create an ivestigation only .. thus putting my family in a bad situation which u have no clue about This man has shot people before so think what u want to think

I am monitering her, if I see anymore drug use besides this one mushroom trip I will call the ministry .. so dont go saying they are abusing drugs cuz they not

I dislike them but I will say they are not abusing drugs no idea where u got that from

Paul was selling pot for a few months there but that was when she was pregnant

get your fact straight before u post thanks

and sad thing is Sabrina wont Admit to the fighting so its my word against them ..

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sorry Ricci but I don't understand.
You know full well that that baby is being raised by two idiots that are drug users.

When a child is raised by someone that is doing illegal drugs - that child is being abused - plain and simple.

As I stated before - contact the Children's Aid and ask them.

I can't believed that you turn your back on a child - because you think that you might be intimidated by the child's father.

I know a lot of people that have guns - they are the police.

I realize that you know you may a huge mistake getting a stable place to live for your niece and her child.

And now you know that it was a huge mistake.

But my feelings are for an innocent child being raised in a home by two idiots that abuse drugs - and each other.

Eventually, the idiots will be evicted and find another home to destroy - you know that.

But you have the ability to have that innocent child removed and placed into a safe foster care home.

Not only will this save the poor babe's life - but it will force the mom and dad to undergo rehab and parenting classes.

And it may be the catalyst to getting the idiots evicted - which is what you want - isn't it?


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 8, 2009)

When I read your thread and you clearly state that the baby's mom has done mushrooms,

I don't give a rat's ass if it was once or 100 times - any neither will Children's Aid.

That falls under neglect - which is child abuse.

My facts are not incorrect - they come from your post.


----------



## Ricci (Feb 8, 2009)

Drug abuse means doing it all the time / doing it once means a stupid thing she did one time

you can argue all u want but its really no point

but as most people many of us make mistakes .. to _continue _making those mistakes then thats a whole different story regarding to drug abuse

meaning if she kept doing the mushrooms the thats def drug abuse , Id def report her.. I see her everyday so I know thats not the case

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif When I read your thread and you clearly state that the baby's mom has done mushrooms,I don't give a rat's ass if it was once or 100 times - any neither will Children's Aid.

That falls under neglect - which is child abuse.

My facts are not incorrect - they come from your post.


----------



## Darla (Feb 8, 2009)

Ricci, i think Carolyn is right the welfare of the baby needs to come first. If the Child Welfare comes in and finds evidence there is a good chance you will get your eviction. But it should be the baby that comes first.

My question is what specific evidence do you have these crimes have been committed. If you're intent on getting rid of your neighbor you will need evidence that will stand up in court and be corroborated or it may be hell living there. I would be careful if i was you.


----------



## Ricci (Feb 8, 2009)

Darla thats the thing I have no evidence anyhow .. If I rat her out they will know its me they will still beable to keep the baby and our life will be in danger Im stumped what to do at least April is more understanding (she knows the situation too )

Oh dragonfly I wanted to mention that the ministry is already in thier lives for soemthing else so they are already under investigation

Paul bragged to a cop that he had aids so the min made Sabrina and baby get a aids test and the cop tol the child aid about his ways .. so the child aid is involved with them I completely forgot to mention this


----------



## Aprill (Feb 8, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sorry Ricci but I don't understand.



I can't believed that you turn your back on a child - because you think that you might be intimidated by the child's father.

I know a lot of people that have guns - they are the police.

I find just a tad bit to be untrue, no offense and let me explain:

I have heard about this before from Ricci and the thing about this that stands out to me is that this is a easy fix situation, because yeah, they are noisy, rude, and belligerent, but what exactly do you expect from someone using drugs? They with the help and intervention of someone, can go to rehab, give temp custody to someone more fit, and get themselves well enough to take care of their baby 100% full circle. Every situtation is not the situation to be Gong Ho, run in being agressive and forceful and demand that a child be swept away and placed into the system of trash known as foster parents (90% of the time). I say this knowing USA's foster parent system and not knowing Canada's. Children here are quickly thrown to unwanted family members-that abuse them, foster parents-that abuse them, adoptive parents-that abuse them group center- where they are abused and run away. My husband was a product of the foster care system from the age of 2 till the age of 6 and he speaks of nothing more than abuse, neglect, and poor conditions. I saw on tv yesterday how a baby was taken away from her mother, given to her father, and the six months he had her, he abused her. She was the ash tray, putting ciggarettes out on her, punched her in the ear so hard he knocked it off, nose too...ripped all the hair out of her head, beat her, cursed her out, cause the system threw the girl on him he didnt want her. The situation with Ricci relatives is a simple one that involves talking, and communication. There is a person that is on the defense in the equation, and that is because he is on drugs and you can only expect that.

As to police having guns...yeah they do, but people get killed everyday with the expectation that the police were gonna do something. The police has been misconceived to be the "solve alls" of the world and frankly they are not, if they were, murder rates and assult rates wouldnt be so high. The police will only make them more defensive and more aggressive.

So I bite the cookie of opposition on this one and say that they need some help, not to be backed further in a corner with the bombardment of police, child services, and eviction letters. Every situation that comes about dosent need that recepie of disaster to solve the problem. There is a way to talk to them....I just dont know how


----------



## x33cupcake (Feb 8, 2009)

you are such a good aunt to her. too bad she doesn't see that. she really needs to mature


----------

